# HELP!!! Salon messed up my hair!



## Adrastea (Jun 21, 2009)

So I have naturally curly hair and I went in for a trim and asked the lady to add in some more layers because I love the way layers make my curls fall.
Well, the girl was a bit younger and very "trendy" and I guess assumed that I wanted the scene hair do where it's very short on top and long on the bottom.
Now, don't get me wrong. I love that style and I can rock it, and I have had my hair cut that way in the past.
The problem is that I finally learned to love my curls and now I'm stuck with my hair like this. I don't want to have to straighten it every day, but I'm going to.
I'm not going to go back and sue the salon or anything because that's not me at all. The girl that did my hair told me I didn't have to pay because she felt so bad.
I just want some advice on what I can do with my hair without the heat and damage.
I'm about to start working a fulltime job and can't fry it every single day.
Any ideas?


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 21, 2009)

Could you post a picture? That would help a lot!


----------



## Adrastea (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah. This is it if I actually straighten and style it.
But the layers are so short up top that if I let it curl I might resemble a mushroom.


----------



## LostinBubbles (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw! I'm so sorry about your experience! If it helps, it really doesn't look to bad, but I can certainly understand the treachery of having to style a 'do like that every day. I think it'd be really cute to take it up to the a smidgen past the shoulders, then you wouldn't need to fry it too much at all since you won't have the ends. You can get a good creme product to help tame the curls. Glossing serums are also great for layered curls to give more texture than bouncy buoyancy.

I'd say if anything, call the salon and ask to speak to a manager. Let them know you were in and really didn't want to cause a scene because your stylist "was so nice" (whether she was or wasn't, helps to be super sweet in these kind of situation rather than raging), but that you are really quite miserable with your cut. Ask the manager if she or another stylist would be willing to fix the cut. Most salons thrive on word of mouth and are more than willing to turn a bad situation around.

Good luck though!


----------



## Adrastea (Jun 21, 2009)

The problem is that the layers on top are so short. Like two inches long.
When they curl, the just stick up. And I don't wanna take off any more length because I've been growing my hair out for two years (I used to buzz my head).


----------



## labellarosa (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't really think there is anything you can do but let it grow out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It should take too much time to grow out though.  One time a girl chopped off all my hair and I went to another (better) salon and I payed for them to style it and they showed me a few way I could wear my hair.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 21, 2009)

I think your curls are adorable and I cut my hair sort of like that last year and it's almost done growing out. Either just be patient or cut the longer part down so that it resembles some sort of a layer. But I think I'd go with just evening it out.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 21, 2009)

I think that it is a really cute hair cut! You could try curling the longer parts at the back, but otherwise all you can really do is let it grow out.


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 21, 2009)

Maybe you could try some extensions?


----------



## Adrastea (Jun 22, 2009)

So after much tinkering and de-frizzing, here it is.
I finally got my curls to work with the hair cut.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Adrastea* 

 
_So after much tinkering and de-frizzing, here it is.
I finally got my curls to work with the hair cut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
AWW! Your hair looks so cute like that, I love it!


----------



## Adrastea (Jun 23, 2009)

lolz
Thanks. My hair is just naturally curly, but I had to straighten the top layers and curl them under a bit cause they were sticking straight up.


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 24, 2009)

i agree. it looks really cute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u can always pin ur short layers back or to the side also while u grow it out.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Adrastea* 

 
_lolz
Thanks. My hair is just naturally curly, but I had to straighten the top layers and curl them under a bit cause they were sticking straight up._

 
My hair is like that too. When it's curly it'll just stick up like crazy. Now that it's growing out it's not as bad, I also started using stuff in my hair when I straightened it and when it's curly it's not as crazy now.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry about your hair (I think it looks cute, though!) but I must say that Teen Girl Squad is the shit!


----------

